# Advanced M School back at VIR!



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

July 29-30, 2019.

They'd done away with the Advance M road show for a while, only having it at Thermal. But, not it's back at VIR.


----------



## PRNDM/S (Jul 31, 2017)

Saw your comment on my post about M Track Days. Are the longer events worth it in your opinion?


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh, heck yeah. For the initial M School, there are one and two day schools. The second day is much more exciting than the first. Also, when you consider travel time and cost, the two day events are a bargain. The Advanced M School is mind boggling.


----------

